
Snapchat Ends Growth Slump, Adds 13M New Users - jseliger
https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/snapchat-ends-growth-slump-adds-13-million-new-users-1226476
======
jseliger
I wonder to what extent Snapchat is attractive _because_ it's not part of the
giant tech conglomerates and seems to have a slightly more sane approach to
privacy than the rest.

